

The Target Isn’t Hollywood, MPAA, RIAA, Or MAFIAA: It’s The Policymakers - llambda
http://torrentfreak.com/the-target-isnt-hollywood-mpaa-riaa-or-mafiaa-its-the-policymakers-120205/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

======
tzs
Flagged for idiotic use of the term MAFIAA. Normally it is just childish, like
M$ or crApple, but by using it along with MPAA and RIAA it also becomes
redundant.

~~~
Falkvinge
It was intended as "whatever you call them" rhetoric.

